# YvetteJ's Fitness And Health Journal



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 4, 2008)

*For the past few weeks, I've been trying to whip myself into shape
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's WELL BEYOND time! I've been going to the YMCA (hubby and I both have memberships, but haven't really used them up 'till now)...While I used to work out when I was younger, I've never really dieted..But hubby has, and he's really been helping me out with what to eat. For a week now, he's been helping me cut out any bad foods...I'm a Vegetarian, so it's a little easier, but also means I can't eat things like lean chicken or fish...He's a chef, and has made out a pretty good diet plan (which I'll start from today's diet, *the day of writing this*).

Anyway, I'm Asthmatic, so I really have to work up on my Cardio routine. I cannot just start jogging, and Aerobics is very hard for me...But I've been trying, and building Cardiovascular endurance...Someday, I'll get where I want to be...Well, this has been my basic routine for the past three weeks:





   * 30-45min. on the treadmill, at a fast walk pace (usually set on 3.0, which is great for me, being Asthmatic. Soon, I'll work up to a higher pace). I do about 2 miles. Trying to work up to more. 



   * 2 hrs. swimming laps (not all freestyle swimming; some backstroke, some kicking using a board, etc). I LOVE the water, and feel more comfortable in it than on land, so this is great for me. I'm building up to doing more freestyle laps. 


     *Weight machine circuit...Doing all the machines I can...Recently, I've developed a problem w/ my lower legs/ankles swelling (prob. from gaining weight), so it's hurting me to do the leg machines, which I always used to LOVE doing...I guess I'll have to do other things in it's place 'till my legs get better...But I'm doing all the arm/ab., etc. machines!


I am also going to add something else...I'm pretty sure that'll be Yoga. I've ALWAYS wanted to do Yoga, and the levels vary from beginner, to VERY CHALLENGING..I know the 'Y' has classes, but I think I'd like to call a private studio...I'll have to look around for a good one...THEN; once I get more fit (prob. in 3-4mths.), I'll be looking into Karate!

Yesterday's workout:

45min. on treadmill (about 2miles walked)
2hrs. in pool doing freestyle and other swimming (continuous laps)
No weight machines due to YMCA closing (closes early on Sunday, and hubby and I couldn't get there earlier).

Matthew (husband) is working out with me, and that helps a lot...It's good to have somebody to do this with you...But, I also go alone on the days he can't go with me.

Matt made breakfast this A/M:

1 bowl Oatmeal (130cal, no fat)
EggBeaters scrambled Eggs (90cal, no fat) w/ Low-fat cheese (30 cal/slice x2=60 cal.)

Lunch: He'll be making Veggie burgers...

Feb 05:

I didn't make it to the gym yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to go today for a few hrs. I actually didn't eat anything else after lunch yesterday..I found that I wasn't really hungry! Haven't had bkfst. yet this a/m..Just got outta work...Did the overnight shift....Still tired...Will add more later.

So...that's it for now. More to add later

Feb 05:

This was my bkfst today..Matthew made it, and made the same thing for himself:

Breakfast:

EggBeaters Scrambled Eggs
Oatmeal
Peaches\ All told, about 500 calories...more than I would've liked, but, ok..

Then, we went to the 'Y'..we both did:

30min. on treadmills, totaling 2miles
I did 1hr in the pool...swam backstroke, crawl, and kicked w/ board (Matt only did 40min.)

Lunch:

Oat Bread w/ low-fat cheese & Veggie. Bologna=200/cal

Dinner:

Chinese Veggies w/ White rice and sauce..More cal than I know/would've liked; it was Matt's idea...I told him white rice is a 'no-no'...I guess it's our night of 'splurging'...

FEB 06:

No gym today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bkfst: 

8oz. Orange Juice  200/cal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I didn't know it was so high cal...Matt told me...I'll look for something lower in calories).

Lunch:

Grilled Cheese (low-fat cheese, wheat bread) 
Vegetarian Vegetable Soup
1/2 Banana.......All Told, about 500/cal

DINNER:

Low-fat veggie burger w/ wheat bun
Salad w/ low-fat Italian dressing....all together less than 300/cal

SNACK:

Nachos w/ low-fat cheese, salsa, refried beans...Matthew says everything was low-cal/fat..

Need to do extra at the Y tomorrow...getting up early!*


----------

